# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Fertilizer Blago

## Fertilizer Blago

Hi to everyone! 
             I'm from "Natural resources". Our company produce fertilizer "Blago". Composite liquid organic and mineral, high concentration fertilizers of mark *Blago* based on lake sapropels are included into quickacting, effective and economic fertilizers of multifunctional action and is a viscous liquid of dark-brown color with faint ammonia odor.  They are intended for nutrition of all agricultural crops and decorative plants both in enclosed and open soils. 
            In agricultural production fertilizers of the mark *Blago* are used for stimulation of plants growth and development, crop production increase, perfection of the plants resistance to pathological diseases and pests, adverse climatic conditions (draught, ground frost, etc.), reduction of pesticides oppressive effect on plants and soil (are used in composition of one tank mixture), reduction (of 30% minimum) of mineral fertilizers distribution rate. 
            Application of *Blago* results in improvement of eating qualities and nutritional value of products and increase of storage time.   When soil is treated it is enriched with humates, useful soil bacteria, macro and microelements.  The fertilizer is extremely economic (distribution rate for topdressing amounts to *0.3-0.5 l/ha) and increases crop production up to 50-80%.* 
            Various crop production increases resulting from production tests and application of the fertilizer "Blago" in various regions of Russia and abroad with the view of the distribution rate recommended by the producer is represented in the diagram. 
            For any other information and delivery terms please contact us prirodniyeresursy@gmail.com

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

